# Super glue = fabric glue?



## Momo (Mar 23, 2007)

I bought some dresses but some of the ribbons are unfinished, and starting to fray. Can I use super glue to touch the ends up, or will something weird happen to it in the wash? I don't even know if it will work, really.


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 23, 2007)

I wouldn't use super glue for the sheer fact that it could get messy and would probably change the color/texture of the ribbons. I would look into getting some Fray Check [ Fray Check - A Liquid Seam Sealant For Ribbons ], you should be able to find it at your local fabric/craft or superstore.


----------



## Momo (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm too impatient lol so I used super glue, it did change the fabric's texture where I used it (the ends of the ribbons) but it wasn't as messy as I thought it might be.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2007)

hell, no. it will change the texture of your fabric, if not also the color. i'm afraid it might also dry after a wash or two, and you'd have to cut the ends off.

there's a specific glue for fabrics you can use safely, it doesn't cost much and you can find it easily, in a craft store for example.

but if you're doing some modeling, super glue is good for sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll have to redo them later, then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, you're not supposed to use super glue on any sense of cloth as it can literally deteriorate! I've had it happen to me before!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Mar 24, 2007)

If the ribbon is made of synthetic materials (polyester, nylon, acrylic), you can melt the ends with a lighter (hold it above the lighter and make sure the flame doesn't touch it), or by touching it to a warm burner on the stove (literally, just touch it to the burner), or by heating a pair of scissors (with a lighter) and then cutting the ribbon. If the ribbon isn't made of a synthetic, then use Fray Chek.


----------



## Momo (Mar 24, 2007)

oh yeah! Why didn't I think of that! Thanks


----------

